# dev-lang/R-3.0.2 realpath/coreutils Konflikt [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

wollte gerade auf die neue Version 3.0.2 von R aktualisieren und dann so was:

```

hese are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/realpath-1.18  USE="nls" 34 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/setuptools-1.1.6  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -pypy2_0 -python2_6 -python3_3" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/sip-4.15.2:0/10  USE="-debug -doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_6 -python3_3" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3  USE="X dbus declarative kde multimedia opengl phonon script sql svg webkit -debug -doc -examples -help -scripttools -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_6 -python3_3" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/dia-0.97.2-r2  USE="cairo python -debug -doc" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/vigra-1.9.0  USE="fftw hdf5 jpeg openexr png python tiff -doc {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/python-poppler-0.12.1-r4  USE="-examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/R-3.0.2 [3.0.1-r1] USE="X bash-completion cairo doc icu java jpeg lapack nls openmp perl png profile readline tiff tk -minimal (-prefix) -static-libs" 24,770 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/scribus-1.4.3  USE="cairo minimal pdf scripts templates tk -debug -examples -hunspell" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -bg -br -ca -cs_CZ -cy -da_DK -de_1901 -de_CH -el -en_AU -en_GB -en_US -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -gl -hu -id -it -ja -ko -lt_LT -nb_NO -nl -pl_PL -pt -pt_BR -ru -sa -sk_SK -sl -sq -sr -sv -th_TH -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.2  USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus gstreamer gtk gtk3 java kde mysql opengl webdav (-aqua) -debug -eds -gnome -jemalloc -odk -postgres -telepathy {-test} -vba" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-minimizer -nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python3_3" 0 kB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.4-r1  USE="dia inkjar lcms nls spell wmf -gnome -postscript" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] app-misc/realpath ("app-misc/realpath" is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-8.21)

Total: 11 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 9 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 24,803 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-misc/realpath-1.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-misc/realpath required by (dev-lang/R-3.0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/coreutils-8.21::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 required by (dev-python/python-poppler-0.12.1-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/coreutils required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/coreutils required by @system

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 required by (dev-python/sip-4.15.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.15 required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.8-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.15 required by (app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.12::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/coreutils required by (app-admin/eselect-1.3.8::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/coreutils[acl?] (sys-apps/coreutils) required by (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.4 required by (sys-apps/portage-2.2.7::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 required by (dev-python/setuptools-1.1.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 required by (sys-apps/debianutils-4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

```

Im ebuild von R steht nun auch erstmalig u.a. etwas von 

CDEPEND="app-misc/realpath

von daher kein Wunder das es das nun will.

Bis einschließlich Version-3.0.1-r1 gab's dazu noch keine Abhängigkeit.

Ist das nun ein Fehler im ebuild (braucht es das nun wirklich?), ist es ein Bug von R oder realpath oder coreutils?

Wenn ich mir da sicher wäre, hätt ich vielleicht gleich einen Bugreport geschrieben, doch darum wollte ich lieber erst mal nachfragen was ihr dazu sagt.

Womöglich habt ihr sogar einen workaround parat.

Das einzig Vergleichbare was ich bisher ansatzweise dazu finden konnte was das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-933950-highlight-realpath.html

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Randy Andy,

hm ne, ich denke es ist keine gute Idee im R-3.0.2.ebuild einfach pauschal, ohne die coreutils Version zu beachten,  app-misc/realpath (welches in den aktuellen coreutils Versionen ja schon mit enthalten ist) zu fordern.

Ich würde die =R-3.0.2 Version (sofern nicht zwingend benötigt) bis zur weiteren klärung zunächst erst mal maskieren.

Siehe dazu auch im Bug 486086

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Josef, 

für den Hinweis auf den Bug-Report.

Der gute alte bonsaikitten hat das Problem schon gefixed.

Ahh, ich liebe es wenn's so geschmeidig und fix geht. Ein Hoch auf alle Paketmantainer, Gentoo und OSS im allgemeinen   :Laughing: 

Markiere das dann mal als gelöst...

Tschüßikowski, Andy.

----------

